# FS: 45 auto ammo



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple boxes of 45 auto pistol ammo I won’t use.

Federal Tactical 45 Auto +P 230 Grain Tactical JHP 50 rounds = $45
Winchester 45 Auto 230 Grain FMJ 50 rounds = $30
Speer Gold Dot 45 Auto 230 Grain GDHP = $29 box (I have 4 boxes)

The whole lot for $180. I’m in Sandy.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Drash army tent to trade?


----------

